# Central Netted Dragon popularity



## Dragons_Lair (Mar 10, 2012)

Wonder if Central Netted Dragons will ever catch up with or overtake Bearded dragons in popularity? Having now kept both species, I am very surprised that Netteds have never really taken off considering their many advantages over beardies. Whilst not as attractive as some of the high colour Beardy morphs, they seem to have so many other things going for them. Compared to Bearded dragons, they are smaller and cheaper to feed. They can live in a much smaller tank, making them suitable for a kids bedroom or people that don’t have the room for a whopping great 4 foot tank. They are far more active and interesting to watch and they remain small and cute for their whole lives. All this said, they are to be found in very few pet shops and bred by very few people.


----------



## KaotikJezta (Mar 10, 2012)

Well, I think they are awesome little critters. They are close to favourite in our collection.


----------



## Tigerfloss (Mar 10, 2012)

Yep I adore them, have a few pairs now myself. Can't beat their personality and crazy antics. A very devoted fan here


----------



## reptalica (Mar 10, 2012)

Great post. In my recent interest in Central Netted's I too have wondered why there seems to be a lack of popularity in them. I have found there to not only be a lack of interest but finding research material on the like was not as abundant as that of most other reptiles.

In saying that I recently purchased Shannon Plummer's book - Care of the Captive Central Netted Dragon which has been a wealth of information and money well spent.

I have also been chatting with and purchased 3 Central Netted Dragons off a forum member and awaiting delivery of same (paperwork hitch on my behalf thus far). Very much looking forward to what lays ahead and assuming having read the book there isn't many stark differences in care between these and beardies.

Will keep everyone updated when they arrive and their progress.


Oh and the Woma is still a happening thing.....got to upgrade my licence first.


Cheers.


----------



## Dragons_Lair (Mar 10, 2012)

reptalica said:


> Great post. In my recent interest in Central Netted's I too have wondered why there seems to be a lack of popularity in them. I have found there to not only be a lack of interest but finding research material on the like was not as abundant as that of most other reptiles.
> 
> In saying that I recently purchased Shannon Plummer's book - Care of the Captive Central Netted Dragon which has been a wealth of information and money well spent.
> 
> ...



Yep, you’re right on about the lack of info on them. I too ended up reading Shannon Plumbers book and must agree that it is very good, however after all the conflicting stuff I have read on Bearded Dragons over the years I always like to cross check everything rather than just blindly following the first thing I read. This is precisely why sites such as this one are such a valuable resource. I’m sure you will be delighted with your purchase and if I could offer one bit of advice it would have to be, if you choose to handle them outside their enclosure keep them low to the ground and preferably on a carpeted room. They spook very easily and are crazy jumpers so try and handle them in a quiet place where they feel safe and secure. Of the five I have, four of them love to be handled and three of those will launch themselves onto my hand whenever I put it in the enclosure in order to come out and sleep on me while I watch telly in the bedroom. Awesome little critters indeed…


----------



## GeckoJosh (Mar 10, 2012)

Another thing they have over beardies is they dont stink!!!!
You can have a tank of them in your bedroom without being gassed out everything they poo!!!


----------



## Tigerfloss (Mar 10, 2012)

Dragons_Lair said:


> Yep, you’re right on about the lack of info on them. I too ended up reading Shannon Plumbers book and must agree that it is very good, however after all the conflicting stuff I have read on Bearded Dragons over the years I always like to cross check everything rather than just blindly following the first thing I read. This is precisely why sites such as this one are such a valuable resource. I’m sure you will be delighted with your purchase and if I could offer one bit of advice it would have to be, if you choose to handle them outside their enclosure keep them low to the ground and preferably on a carpeted room. They spook very easily and are crazy jumpers so try and handle them in a quiet place where they feel safe and secure. Of the five I have, four of them love to be handled and three of those will launch themselves onto my hand whenever I put it in the enclosure in order to come out and sleep on me while I watch telly in the bedroom. Awesome little critters indeed…



Yep couldn't agree more about the almighty launching they do! Mine are the same, they are inquisitive and just so friendly. Even my hatchlings from this past season are the same, they just adore people. They are amazing little critters with BIG personalities


----------



## Red-Ink (Mar 10, 2012)

Handling would be the biggest difference between cnd and bd. Having kept both a cnd tolerant of handling can be the exception and a bd is the reverse. This I reckon affects their popularity. Cnds were the first reptile I ever kept and I've always had a soft spot for them.... might even get back to keeping them down the line.


----------



## VickiR (Mar 10, 2012)

I Agree with everyone.. 
I only own Netted I was very lucky to get some From Shannon Plummer.. And All mine are very affectinate. Love to be Handled. Will sit on my lap when i cleanout there tanks. 
I agree they are jummpers and do get spooked easily..
I have started Breeding them the last 2 years (I keep forgetting to seperate my Pair) And I have found selling them either go really quick or they dont sell for ages..

The hatchlings are the best to watch, so active and full of life.. Amazing to watch and love having there photos taken


----------



## Dragons_Lair (Mar 11, 2012)

GeckoJosh said:


> Another thing they have over beardies is they dont stink!!!!
> You can have a tank of them in your bedroom without being gassed out everything they poo!!!




Forgot to mention the poo factor. There’s just enough smell to let you know they’ve done one and if it’s on the sand the old dustbuster I have reserved for the job makes removal quick and easy. My Beardie on the other hand can hold one back for weeks and if you’re unlucky enough for it to drop while you’re out he usually manages to spread it all over the place...


----------



## bigi (Mar 11, 2012)

I agree, they are a much better lizard overall to keep than beardies
They are more active, fun to watch, less feed, less poop however
because of their size they are not as cuddly or robust to handle, this would be the reason
kids need lizards they can be rough with
It was only four or five years ago CND's were difficult to get hold of.
I breed around 50 bubs the year before last and decided not to breed at all this year, 1 - to give the myself and the females a break and 2 - I do not want to over populate the market place
I also gave some away for free to young kids desperately wanting them but couldnt raise funds, this gave me alot of pleasure to spark the interest in keeping reptiles in younger people


----------



## reptalica (Mar 11, 2012)

Nice gesture bigi. Your last sentence reinforces the fact that this hobby/interest/addiction et al is not all about making a $$$ and encouraging our future generations to embrace wildlife and the many joys it can bring.


----------



## Leasdraco (Mar 11, 2012)

Central netteds are great lizards to keep.shame they arnt as readily available.


----------



## shadowpuppet (Mar 11, 2012)

Whats the average price for a hatchy? 

The cnd is now at the top of my wish list for when my beardies get too big for their current enclosure.


----------



## Grogshla (Mar 11, 2012)

i think they are awesome!!!!
My girlfriend is nuts about these little critters also!


----------



## GeckoJosh (Mar 11, 2012)

shadowpuppet said:


> Whats the average price for a hatchy?
> 
> The cnd is now at the top of my wish list for when my beardies get too big for their current enclosure.



They seem to go from $100-$200 depending on which state/area you are in


----------



## Dragons_Lair (Mar 12, 2012)

shadowpuppet said:


> Whats the average price for a hatchy?QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> From a breeder the going rate seems to be between $90 to $120 but in areas where they are scarce you can expect to pay a little more. Only ever seen them in one pet shop in Brisbane and they were asking $160 a pop. Surprised the pet shops don’t jump on them because of their extended shelf life so to speak, in that they remain small and easy to house even if they grow to adulthood before they are sold. I think that due to their relative scarcity and small clutch sizes, they are usually sold direct from breeder to keeper without the need to offload to the local pet shop. I believe this has limited their exposure to the general public and may be the one of the main reasons they haven’t really caught on yet.


----------



## VickiR (Mar 13, 2012)

Ihave had offers from the petshops wanting to buy my last 2 clutches but they where only willing to pay $60 for all 12.


----------



## Jande (Mar 13, 2012)

$60 for all 12? Tell 'em they're dreaming lol. I'm going to have a look into these because I hadn't even thought about them instead of a beardie (which was going to be my first lizard). They're definitely more attractive in my opinion. You guys may have just changed my mind! Off to google some more info.


----------



## darth72au (Mar 14, 2012)

View attachment 242716


We absolutely adore our CND's thanks to Bigi for them. My son spends more time with them than he does his beardies. Would love to add another female to the crew but having trouble finding any yearlings for sale!


----------



## GeckoJosh (Mar 14, 2012)

darth72au said:


> View attachment 242716
> 
> 
> We absolutely adore our CND's thanks to Bigi for them. My son spends more time with them than he does his beardies. Would love to add another female to the crew but having trouble finding any yearlings for sale!View attachment 242717



Yeah its tricky to find them, most breeders holdback what females they can


----------

